# Fuji LS-7 REel Seat Problems!!!



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Guys, Have any of you had problems with this reel seat? Mine leaves too much play in the reel and it shifts from side to side when I am reeling the line in. It's not broken, it just dosen't fit my penn 525's or my ABU 6500 reel seats tightly. Have any of you had this problem, and how did you fix it?

Thanks

Captain Dave


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

clamp it down....and if you do, you might need to get longer screws as well.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Duct tape*

You can take duct tape and build up the reel foot on both ends. Then put the reel in the reel seat. This will take the wobble out of the reel.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clamping it down is a very bad idea. Using a clamp against a bare blank runs the risk of crushing it, especially if it's a thinner walled blank. What a lot of folks have done to get past this is to use a tape arbor on the rell foot. A thin piece of duct tape wrapped around one end of the reel foot will snug it up inside the reel seat. It's apretty common problem, especially with the 525.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

wrap the reels foot with electrical tape.

thicken the foot itself.

then clamp tight.

when you lock clamp down.. then use both hands.

push as hard as you can until it clicks 1 more time


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I had the titanium version and it was not snug on an Abu 6500. Before I mounted it on the rod I was building I filed away the a little metal from the side of the reel seat. If you look at it when some reels with small foots are put into it, the sliding clamp mechanism hits a stop before getting tight enough. You only have to file away a small amount to get it tight enough. It may be difficult mounted on the rod but could probably be done very carefully with a rotary tool such as a Dremel.

John


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for all your help!!!!

Dave


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I had one on a OM that I fought with. Finally cut it off and put a 26mm fuji reel seat on it. Easy fix if your butt doesn't have any guides.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> You can take duct tape and build up the reel foot on both ends. Then put the reel in the reel seat. This will take the wobble out of the reel.


yup tape, used making tape and worked fine, esp with the 525 mags flat feet


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The seat is just junk. Cut it off and use a different one. I got tired of messing with mine.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fish-on said:


> clamp it down....and if you do, you might need to get longer screws as well.


I have LS7 seats on four custom rods and a CPS. 

I like them a lot.

Fish-on is correct. Clamp it down. 

Just don't clamp it too tight, right Railroader?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its open clamp. push until its finger tight. then lock down

when locked down. push it up once more.
and itll be tight

just remember to use tape.


----------

